# Looking for High Quality Office Chair



## kymberlymerrill (Jan 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a store in Abu Dhabi which sells high quality office chairs, such as Herman Miller Aeron chair or equivalent? Thank You!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

replied on "an other forum"


----------

